# Pleco Identification



## Brigid2469 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have this pleco and now that it is getting older, it is changing color. It was darker than it is now. I have been told several different names for this guy, or girl, and I would like to know for certain what it is. Any ideas?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks to be a common to me. But hard to tell by pic. Would like to see one with dorsal fin up.


----------



## Brigid2469 (Oct 18, 2013)

He is very moody and puts his dorsal fin down when I get near the tank. I will work on trying to get a picture with it up.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

He's stressed that is causing the color change. Whats your water parameters? Need numbers


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Looks like your average garden variety of pleco to me. As for the changes in color it could be feeding as well. Do you give it fresh cucumbers or algae wafers? It will out grow your tank as well. These buggers get huge.


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

Several species are sold under the name"common pleco". It is in the Hypostamus genus, and from these pics I'd say it is H. Punctatus.


----------



## FishZ1 (Oct 31, 2013)

My direct pleco experience is limited to Ancistrus sp., which this is not. Offhand though, I'd say this was a girl.


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

FishZ1 said:


> My direct pleco experience is limited to Ancistrus sp., which this is not. Offhand though, I'd say this was a girl.


Determining the gender of these fish is incredibly difficult, and virtually impossible from these photographs.


----------



## FishZ1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah what a shame. With Ancistrus, you can tell the boys cause they have bristles on their nose (hence the name Bristle Nose pleco). Not the same with these plecos, huh?


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

So the female bristle nose has no bristles? I just bought an albino bristle nose and it's rather a golden color. Cute little thing, I do have a time keeping track of it since it is little and loves to hide!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah females will not have the bristles.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most female bns will have a few whiskers around the lip but nothing on top like a male.


----------

